
Show HN: Job board that promotes diversity and equal opportunity - eqop_tanya
http://equalopportunity.work
======
eqop_tanya
Trying to build a different kind of job board and make the world a better
place. Please let me know what you think, any feedback is welcome!

Right now this website is aggregating the jobs from other job boards by
certain keywords. The idea in the long run is to completely remove the scraper
component and only feature jobs that get submitted directly on the website.

